# Sticky  Koopjeshoek



## Lester Burnham

In navolging van alle topics die op de algemene forums worden aangemaakt om de 'deal of the day' sites in de gaten te houden leek het me wel aardig om hier ook eens een Nederlandse variant van te maken. In 99 van de 100 gevallen kunnen 'wij' namelijk niet meedoen aan de deals op deze Amerikaanse websites. 
Als je binnen Nederland een interessante deal (op een website of wat mijn part uit de Lucardi / V&D folder) tegenkomt kun je die hier voortaan kwijt :-!

Ik trap meteen maar af met de eerste. Was in het kader van een mogelijke forum-G-Shock wat rond aan het neuzen op de website van Casio en kwam op deze manier op de Nederlandse pagina terecht. Voor de gein ben ik eens gaan kijken naar de prijzen van de G-Shocks die ze daar via de website verkopen. Zoals ik al had gedacht is alles zowat dubbel de prijs van hoe je het ook via eBay kunt krijgen. Maarrrrrr, ik kwam op de laatste pagina ineens een erg interessante aanbieding tegen. Catalogus geavanceerd zoeken

De kenners (Sjors) zien het al, de gx-56 wordt hier voor een hele leuke prijs verkocht!! Lager dan waarvoor je dit horloge momenteel via eBay kunt krijgen. Flink lager zelfs.

Als jullie ook nog wat leuks tegenkomen, dan is dit de plaats om het te melden ;-)


----------



## GuySie

Ik check dagelijks via Dagaanbieding de 1-dags actie sites van Nederland, maar daar komen maar sporadisch horloges op voor. Vaak zijn dat dan quartz Invicta's... toch niet echt mijn ding. Maar zal ze hier wel naartoe copy/pasten als ze langskomen ;-)


----------



## vanhessche

Ik volg elke dag iBood.
Maar daar komen ook weer niet veel horloge's voorbij.
Heel af en toe eens een Invicta duiker automaat, maar dat is het dan ook.
Maar zoals GuySie zegt, als er 1 voorbijkomt dan post ik het hier ook.


----------



## Hans_NL

Leuk idee! :-!



Lester Burnham said:


> In 99 van de 100 gevallen kunnen 'wij' namelijk niet meedoen aan de deals op deze Amerikaanse websites.


Als je een PayPal account hebt, plus een account bij shipito.com, dan gaat de hele Amerikaanse wereld voor je open. Ik heb op die manier al een stuk of vier 'USA only' horloges op de kop getikt.

Shipito maakt een adres voor je aan in Californië. Het spul wordt daar in ontvangst genomen en doorgestuurd. Je maakt dat verzendadres aan in Paypal en bij bijvoorbeeld Amazon.

Een account bij Amazon plus een aangemaakte 'pay phrase' en je kan ook bij Buy.com terecht. Je kan bij wijze van spreken Wal-Mart deodorant deze kant op laten komen.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Hans_NL said:


> Leuk idee! :-!
> 
> Als je een PayPal account hebt, plus een account bij shipito.com, dan gaat de hele Amerikaanse wereld voor je open. Ik heb op die manier al een stuk of vier 'USA only' horloges op de kop getikt.
> 
> Shipito maakt een adres voor je aan in Californië. Het spul wordt daar in ontvangst genomen en doorgestuurd. Je maakt dat verzendadres aan in Paypal en bij bijvoorbeeld Amazon.
> 
> Een account bij Amazon plus een aangemaakte 'pay phrase' en je kan ook bij Buy.com terecht. Je kan bij wijze van spreken Wal-Mart deodorant deze kant op laten komen.


Interessant, ik meen dat er ook een boel websites zijn die namens 'westerlingen' onderhandelen en transacties maken op Aziatische auction websites.

Ik neem aan dat shipito wel een aardig percentage voorrekent?


----------



## GuySie

Lester Burnham said:


> Interessant, ik meen dat er ook een boel websites zijn die namens 'westerlingen' onderhandelen en transacties maken op Aziatische auction websites.


Taobao agents. Weten ze op de Chinese subforum alles van.


----------



## Hans_NL

Lester Burnham said:


> Interessant, ik meen dat er ook een boel websites zijn die namens 'westerlingen' onderhandelen en transacties maken op Aziatische auction websites.
> 
> Ik neem aan dat shipito wel een aardig percentage voorrekent?


$8.50 per shipment + verzendkosten. Ik gebruik altijd de goedkoopste verzendoptie, soms is dat maar een paar dollars (afhankelijk van gewicht en de omvang). Da's weliswaar niet verzekerd, maar slipt (afkloppen) altijd door de douane heen. Alles is tot op heden netjes aangekomen, binnen 10 werkdagen.

Dure opties zijn o.a. UPS. Snel, verzekerd, maar je bent met invoerrechten altijd de Sjaak. Bij een kostbaar item het overwegen waard, maar het is een kwestie van het afwegen van risico versus geld.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Hmmm, die voorwaarden zijn niet al te gek, zal het in overweging nemen.
Helaas heb ik nog nooit meegemaakt dat iets uit de US zonder tussenkomst van de Nederlandse douane is binnengekomen, zoek daarom meestal liever naar een Europees/Aziatisch alternatief.


----------



## Hans_NL

Lester Burnham said:


> Helaas heb ik nog nooit meegemaakt dat iets uit de US zonder tussenkomst van de Nederlandse douane is binnengekomen, zoek daarom meestal liever naar een Europees/Aziatisch alternatief.


Dan ben ik een lucky bastard - vijf zendingen via shipito zonder een cent te betalen. De laatste keer dat ik het haasje was, was met een EMS zending uit HK. Dat deed pijn. :-|


----------



## Sjors

Hoi Lester,

Interesante pagina. Ik had de on-line webshop van Casio Nederland nog niet gezien (officieel is het eigenlijk Casio Benelux). Ik zag dat een andere nederlandse webwinkel (kish of zoiets) hetzelfde model voor dezelfde prijs aanbiedt.

Ik heb echter een GXW-56. Die is dus 22000 yen, oftwel zo'n €200.-. Dat is dus dik €50.- meer voor de Atomic Time functie.

Ha je trouwens mijn recentie (in het Engels:-d) trouwens al gelezen?

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Sjors

Gevonden,

Kish heeft hetzelfde model voor zelfs nog een betere prijs:

Casio G-Shock GX-56-1AER Horloge (Altijd de goedkoopste)

Met gratis verzending is dit een aardig gunstige prijs op dit moment (dat ding is net een week uit of zoiets).

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Lester Burnham

Kijk eens aan, de koopjeshoek begint haar vruchten af te werpen ;-)

Ik had helemaal over het hoofd gezien dat het hier niet de atomic versie betrof, was in de veronderstelling dat van dit model alleen een atomic versie leverbaar was. In dat geval was het een sensationele prijs geweest, nu nog steeds aardig maar inderdaad niet koopjeshoek-waardig ;-)

Mooie review trouwens Sjors, die gozer die daar van de Eiffeltoren afspringt heeft echt een paar steekjes loszitten volgens mij :-d Ook image-wise risky van Casio trouwens, denk niet dat ze er blij mee waren geweest als hij daar was doodgevallen.

groetjes,
Mart


----------



## captain kid

Is het misschien een goed idee om niet alleen goeie deals van Nederlandse winkels te noemen maar ook winkels die naar Nederland verzenden? Moeten de verzendkosten wel in verhouding staan uiteraard.


----------



## Lester Burnham

captain kid said:


> Is het misschien een goed idee om niet alleen goeie deals van Nederlandse winkels te noemen maar ook winkels die naar Nederland verzenden? Moeten de verzendkosten wel in verhouding staan uiteraard.


Prima |>

Heb net de laatste V&D folder doorgenomen in het groepsbelang van de Nederlandse hoek op WUS maar er stond niets noemenswaardigs in ;-)


----------



## GuySie

Daar is de eerste!
iBOOD.com - Internet's Best Online Offer Daily!










Merk: Pulsar
Type: PF3877X1
Soort: Chronograaf
Waterdichtheid: Tot 100 meter
Materiaal kast: Staal
Materiaal band: Staal
Soort glas: Hardlex mineraal glas
Techniek: Quartz
Datumweergave
Functies: Alarm/Stopwatch
Kastvorm: Rond
Wijzerplaat: Zwart
Gewicht: 170 gram
Afmetingen: 9,5 cm x 11 cm x 8 cm
Levertijd: 4 tot 7 werkdagen
Wettelijke garantie: 2 jaar


----------



## Lester Burnham

Ah, kijk eens aan :-!

Ik sla 'm toch over denk ik, voordat ik op de link klikte anticipeerde ik op een prijs van pakweg 70 euro :-d


----------



## vanhessche

ah blijkbaar te laat, ik ging hem ook net posten


----------



## GuySie

Lester Burnham said:


> Ik sla 'm toch over denk ik, voordat ik op de link klikte anticipeerde ik op een prijs van pakweg 70 euro :-d


Owja, volgende keer natuurlijk wel de prijs meekopieren o|


----------



## captain kid

Hans_NL said:


> $8.50 per shipment + verzendkosten. Ik gebruik altijd de goedkoopste verzendoptie, soms is dat maar een paar dollars (afhankelijk van gewicht en de omvang). Da's weliswaar niet verzekerd, maar slipt (afkloppen) altijd door de douane heen. Alles is tot op heden netjes aangekomen, binnen 10 werkdagen.
> 
> Dure opties zijn o.a. UPS. Snel, verzekerd, maar je bent met invoerrechten altijd de Sjaak. Bij een kostbaar item het overwegen waard, maar het is een kwestie van het afwegen van risico versus geld.


Met de goedkoopste verzendoptie bedoel je Shipito airmail?


----------



## Hans_NL

Inderdaad, Shipito airmail. Andere opties heb ik nooit gebruikt.


----------



## captain kid

Hans_NL said:


> Inderdaad, Shipito airmail. Andere opties heb ik nooit gebruikt.


Mooi zo want echt goedkope opties hebben ze verder ook niet. $13 voor een bubbeltjes envelop is eigenlijk te duur.
Het mooie van Shipito is dat je zelf het invoer formulier mag invullen, dat wordt dus als gift markeren en waarde €20. 

Gister mijn eerste artikel (Victorinox Spartan) bij Amazon.com besteld en ben benieuwd of het allemaal goed gaat. Ook maar direct een payphrase aangemaakt, gelukkig had ik al een virtuele creditcard.


----------



## HertogJanNL

captain kid said:


> Gister mijn eerste artikel (Victorinox Spartan) bij Amazon.com besteld ...


Whoei, zakmessen!










Noem het een uit de hand gelopen hobby :think:


----------



## Lester Burnham

HertogJanNL said:


> Whoei, zakmessen!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noem het een uit de hand gelopen hobby :think:


Voor ik into horloges kwam heb ik daar ook flink wat op losgegooid. Ligt nu allemaal in een grote doos onder mijn bed. Allerlei spul van Spyderco, Benchmade, SOG, Kershaw, Cold Steel etc etc.. :-d


----------



## GuySie

HertogJanNL said:


> Noem het een uit de hand gelopen hobby :think:


Hahaha, ik wist niet dat dat er een van jou was :-!


----------



## captain kid

Ik verzamelde eerst ook zakmessen tot ik erachter kwam dat niks beter is dan een Victorinox voor dagelijks gebruik.. Leuk hoor een Böker Plus, Kershaw, Buck of Xikar maar ze hebben geen schroevendraaier aan boord.

Nu dus maar overgestapt op horloges.


----------



## GuySie

Soms wil je huilen...

Aanbiedingsknaller












> BURG Mobile Watch Phone
> "The name is Bond, James Bond"
> Fictie? NIET MEER!
> 
> Dit is de gadget van 2010: een horloge en telefoon in 1.
> 
> Uw Sim-kaart er in schuiven en bellen maar!
> 
> Klik voor uitleg op "meer informatie".
> 
> Inclusief verzendkosten!
> 
> Hoe werkt het?
> Simpelweg je sim-kaart in de telefoon schuiven, het gewenste telefoonnummer draaien
> en bellen maar.
> 
> Handig voor in de auto, tijdens het sporten, uitgaan en nog veel meer.
> Met de BURG Watch Phone kun je alleen bellen, immers heb je al een smart phone waar je alles mee kunt.
> Alleen wil en kun je die niet altijd bij je dragen.
> De BURG Watch Phone wordt u geleverd met 2 jaar garantie.
> 
> Deze BURG Watch Phone heeft 2 batterijen, 1 voor het uurwerk en een voor de
> ingebouwde telefoon.
> De telefoon is volledig handsfree en tevens voorzien van een extra meegeleverde headset en een USB laadkabel.
> Wanneer de telefoon gebruikt wordt schakelt de Watch Phone automatisch een fraaie blauwe ledverlichting in.
> 
> Specificaties:
> Kleur: Zwart
> Horloge: Japans uurwerk
> 
> Gewicht: 54 gram
> Diameter: 45 mm (horloge)
> Netwerk: GSM 900/1800 of 850/1900
> Standby tijd: < 72 uur
> Beltijd: < 60 minuten
> Geheugen: ruimte voor 6 'snelkies' nummers
> Inclusief: headset en extra horlogeband van rubber
> Inclusief: meertalige handleiding NL-EN-DU-ES-FR
> 
> Verpakking: in geschenkdoos met USB oplader
> 
> De USB kabel dient om uw telefoon op te kunnen laden. Handsfree
> bellen is de standaardinstelling. Door de headset in te pluggen kunt u
> overschakelen naar de headset modus


Voor 'slechts' 69,95 :roll:


----------



## HertogJanNL

Als ik james bond wil spelen kijk ik wel op dealextreme.com ofzo o|


----------



## EricSW

De telefoon is volledig handsfree

Hahaha, hij zit om je pols....


----------



## Hans_NL

Ik zie dat spul wel eens vaker (eBay), en dan zit er nog een GPS receiver in ook. Kosten rond de 125 euro dacht ik.

Die horloge-gsm-gps dingen lijken overigens wel aftrek te vinden, voornamelijk onder geocachers (voor de GPS) en bezorgde ouders (je kunt die dingen bellen met een speciale code en krijgt dan de locatie van je kind retour).


----------



## GuySie

Nog meer?

Actiespullen.nl - Elke dag een nieuwe aanbieding! › September 2010 › Guess Heren Sport Steel Series Watch









https://www.onedaycheckout.nl/guess-horloge.html


----------



## Lester Burnham

Wat een lelijke horloges


----------



## GuySie

Lester Burnham said:


> Wat een lelijke horloges


Jep, afschuwelijk he...


----------



## vanhessche

Vandaag op iBood:

iBOOD.com - Internet's Best Online Offer Daily!











 Merk: Invicta
 Type: 8926
 Serie: Invicta Pro Diver Automatic
 Movement: 21 Jewel Automatic
 Shock Resistant
 Doorsnede Wijzerplaat: 40 mm
 Materiaal: Solid Stainless Steel
 Met een Unidirectionele bewegingsmechanisme
 Doorzichtige/opengewerkte achterzijde
 Anti-Reflectie minerale glasplaat
 Tritnite lichtgevende wijzers en getallen
 Datum display
 Armband: Solid Stainless Steel duikers band met veiligheids-pin
 Waterdicht: tot 200 meter
 Levertijd: 8-10 werkdagen
 Garantie: 3 jaar
 Prijs: € 69,95


----------



## Lester Burnham

Jullie hoeven niet naar de drie dwaze dagen te gaan voor hologes, heb net alle drie de boekjes doorgenomen en er staat niets noemenswaardigs tussen ;-)


----------



## Lester Burnham

Kwam deze net tegen in het Kijkshop krantje, misschien wel interessant (net iets meer dan 3 euro per horloge :-d)


----------



## Racka

Dan kan deze er ook tussen denk ik: Seiko srg001p1 bij de Seiko winkel in het Designer Outlet Roermond.

Maand aanbieding van april dus nog maar een paar dagen.


----------



## Sjors

Lester Burnham said:


> Kwam deze net tegen in het Kijkshop krantje, misschien wel interessant (net iets meer dan 3 euro per horloge :-d)


Zouden ze ook bulk discounts geven? Ik kan er wel zo'n 100 gebruiken


----------



## Lester Burnham

Sjors said:


> Zouden ze ook bulk discounts geven? Ik kan er wel zo'n 100 gebruiken


Lol 

Denk dat je er dan ook een huis bij kan bouwen, als ze allemaal in dit soort kistjes opgeborgen moeten worden :-d


----------



## merl

Even deze oude draad nieuw leven inblazen (misschien sticky maken |>?):
Bij SeriousWatches - Uw betrouwbare specialist in horloges nog tot 30 september 30% korting op de Orient horloges.


----------



## Martin_B

Ik zal hem sticky maken, even kijken of het aanslaat :-!


----------



## merl

Voor de liefhebbers van affordables:
Vannacht om 00:00 gaat de Watch2Day Outlet tijdelijk open: Outlet - Watch2Day


----------



## ghosterror

wie kent er deze site ? Discount Authentic Watches . prijzen min 50% goedkoper dan de verdeler...


----------



## Martin_B

ghosterror said:


> wie kent er deze site ? Discount Authentic Watches . prijzen min 50% goedkoper dan de verdeler...


Ik denk dat als je daar wat bestelt je of een fake of een steen in een doos krijgt. Als het te mooi klinkt om waar te zijn, is het dat meestal ook zo...


----------



## merl

Voor de Casio liefhebbers:
Van 24/10 tm 27/10 tot 70% korting bij Brandfield.com


----------



## wim mennink

"Clocktoberfest"
Ben wat tegen gekomen ,
De horloges zijn al afgeprijsd en met de code
(die gewoon op de pagina staat) krijg je NOG eens 25% korting.
German Watches - The Coolest Watches from Watchismo.com


----------



## Martin_B

Ze noemen het German Watches, maar voor de meeste is het enige Duitse de naam (en de prijs). Ook met 25% korting veel te duur voor deze plakmerken. 
Volgens mij zijn ook de Botta en Defakto horloges met korting flink aan de prijs.

Trouwens, no offence, laat de tips gewoon komen :-!


----------



## merl

Bij vente-exclusive alleen zondag nog kortingen op Maurice Lacroix horloges


----------



## Karel81

Op de Spaanse Amazon winkel verkopen ze momenteel de Hamilton Khaki Field H69619533 voor ongeveer 350€. Dezelfde kost op de Duitse site 500€ en op de Italiaanse site 450€. Was al lang op zoek naar een Khaki Field dus dit leek me een goed aanbod. In Nederlandse winkel vragen ze momenteel 450. Er waren er nog twee in voorraad. Nu dus nog één. Misschien kan ik iemand hier gelukkig mee maken met deze tip (of maak ik mezelf wat belachelijk ;-)). Bij deze.

Hamilton H69619533 - Reloj analógico automático para hombre, correa de cuero color marrón: Amazon.es: Relojes


----------



## GeneH

Goer XXL Men's Man Automatic Mechanical Leather Wrist Watch | eBay

Toevallig tegenkomen, was op zoek naar horloges van +/- 50mm breedte, lijkt mij nog wel chique. $18 en free shipping vanuit Hong Kong.

Doen of niet?


----------



## Martin_B

GeneH said:


> Goer XXL Men's Man Automatic Mechanical Leather Wrist Watch | eBay
> 
> Toevallig tegenkomen, was op zoek naar horloges van +/- 50mm breedte, lijkt mij nog wel chique. $18 en free shipping vanuit Hong Kong.
> 
> Doen of niet?


Weet dat je het risico loopt dat hij meteen, of binnen een week niks meer doet. Als hij na een week nog loopt, kun je er vaak best veel plezier van hebben. Maar ga er vanuit dat de afwerking niet top is, en het uurwerk geen jaren mee gaat. 
Dus leuk voor af en toe, maar zal het niet als dagelijks horloge aanbevelen.


----------



## GeneH

Uiteraard, voor die prijs moet je natuurlijk niet veel verwachten.

ik heb ooit dergelijk horloge gekocht, was toen import uit Amerika. Heeft wel geteld 1 uur gewerkt. De wijzertjes waren afgebroken, dan maar regelrecht de vuilbak in!


----------



## GeneH

Watch Daily Deal, 1 Sale A Day

Weinig geld voor een "redelijke mooie" horloge...alleen twijfel ik tss de zwart/grijs en goud/grijs


----------



## GeneH

Bovenstaande horloge heb ik maar wijselijk links laten liggen.

Op watch2day daarentegen bieden ze vandaag een prima diver model aan.

Extradeal - Watch2Day


----------



## Bidle

Met een beetje geduld haal je dergelijke horloges ook voor een paar tientjes van Ebay.


----------



## GeneH

Bidle said:


> Met een beetje geduld haal je dergelijke horloges ook voor een paar tientjes van Ebay.


uhu idd, heb het dan maar ook niet gedaan...


----------



## GeneH

Daar ik fan ben van oversized horloges en van het merk Tauchmeister heb ik mij laten vangen aan volgend "koopje".

www.watch2day.nl

Het is die met de zwarte case en bruin lederen band geworden.

Alleen vrees ik voor het formaat... 57 mm .... :|

EDIT: ik heb het wijselijk niet gedaan, bijna 6 cm breedte is echt too much!


----------



## Lester Burnham

GeneH said:


> Daar ik fan ben van oversized horloges en van het merk Tauchmeister heb ik mij laten vangen aan volgend "koopje".
> 
> www.watch2day.nl
> 
> Het is die met de zwarte case en bruin lederen band geworden.
> 
> Alleen vrees ik voor het formaat... 57 mm .... :|
> 
> EDIT: ik heb het wijselijk niet gedaan, bijna 6 cm breedte is echt too much!


Tenzij jij hieronder op de foto staat een goede beslissing


----------



## GeneH

2 druppels water


----------



## Lester Burnham

GeneH said:


> 2 druppels water


In dat geval een gemiste kans


----------



## GeneH

Elke Dag De Beste Horlogedeals - Watch2Day

twee mooie, naar mijn inzien, modellen van Seiko te koop...


----------



## GeneH

Outlet - Watch2Day

"outlet" die 2 dagen duurt


----------



## Inca Bloc

499€ ipv 669€ : Casio G-Shock Limited Edition 30TH ANNIVERSARY GW-A1030A-1AER


----------



## Bidle

Koopje is wellicht iets te veel van het goede, maar wellicht is er ruimte voor onderhandeling. 
Oris BIG CROWN DIVERS voor

Vind dit zelf een erg stoere klok en wellicht ben ik niet de enige.


----------



## vadimvt

In Gent heeft de juwelier Bouverne een uitverkoop door verhuis, er staat buiten in het groot -30%, zelf wel nog niet kunnen gaan kijken


----------



## GeneH

Ik verwijs nog eens naar volgende site: Elke Dag De Beste Horlogedeals - Watch2Day

Deep Blue horloges te koop voor €99...lijkt mij mooie deal? Een van de betere aanbiedingen dat ze al hebben gedaan denk ik

Deep Blue "SEA RAM 500"
316L Stainless Steel Case, 45mm width , 51mm Lug to Lug, 15mm thick
500m/1650 Ft Water resistant ,Screw Down Crown and caseback
Ceramic -120 Click unidirectional Bezel 
RONDA 715 Swiss Made Quartz Movement
Sapphire Crystal ,Sunray Dial
Hour Markers Round and wedge design Filled with Superluminova
24mm Lugs 24/22 soft silicon strap
Strap size 125/75mm , 5inch/3inch total 8 inch length


----------



## steegmans

Die Deep Blue duiker ziet er inderdaad leuk uit!
Hij staat er nog steeds op en het kriebelt steeds meer om op "Kopen" te klikken


----------



## GeneH

Ik heb de blauwe aangeschaft, heb hier nog ergens een oranje siliconen bandje liggen... Benieuwd wat dat gaat geven


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone 5S met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## Bidle

Weet het niet zeker meer, maar dacht dat iemand hier gecharmeerd (of zelfs wilde hebben) was van een Stowa. Kom deze net tegen en vind hem erg mooi en volgens mij is de prijs ook niet verkeerd.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-stowa-marine-silver-dial-old-logo-excellent-condition-1398474.html


----------



## MHe225

Niet 'n koopje in de zin van goedkoop / bijna voor niets, maar wel een hele goede aanbieding:









Links vinden jullie in de originele post


----------



## Proenski

Ik vraag me met dit soort deals altijd af wat de marge wel niet moet zijn als je een prijs bijna kunt halveren... :think:


----------

